# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [DELPHI] - Create New Outlook Contact

## Madboy

```
uses
  ComObj, Outlook2000;

procedure NewContactItem;
var
  OutlApp: OutlookApplication;
  OutlNamespace: Namespace;
  ContactFolder: MAPIFolder;
  Contact: ContactItem;
begin
  OutlApp:= CoOutlookApplication.Create;
  OutlNamespace:= OutlApp.GetNameSpace('MAPI');
  ContactFolder:= OutlNamespace.GetDefaultFolder(olFolderContacts);
  Contact:= OutlApp.createitem(olContactItem) as ContactItem;
  Contact.LastName := '';
  Contact.FirstName:= '';
  Contact.HomeAddressStreet:= '';
  Contact.HomeAddressCountry:= '';
  Contact.HomeAddressPostalCode:= '';
  Contact.HomeAddressCity:= '';
  Contact.HomeTelephoneNumber:= '';
  Contact.HomeFaxNumber:= '';
  Contact.Email1Address := '';
  Contact.Save;
  OutlApp:= nil;
end;

procedure TForm1.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
begin
  NewContactItem;
end;
```

----------

